

Twitter Updates, the 18th Century Edition - helwr
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/04/13/twitter-updates-the-18th-century-edition/

======
evaryont
This reminds of an earlier article, another look at a historical context for
twitter. Apparently, there were lots of postcards sent back and forth between
family members, most of which weren't much different those those sampled here.

If I remember the article correctly, it was relatively recent, perhaps in the
19th or early 20th century?

------
bbg
Enjoyed this article.

A similar theme (modern communication technology prefigured in earlier
practices) can be found in _Victorian Internet_ , by Tom Standage.

